# Looking for plowers in Newfoundland, Canada



## backyardauto (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey looking for fellow plowers who visit the forums from Newfoundland, Canada. I'm on the west coast!


----------



## krunchkat99 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry, not from Newfoundland but hello from New Brunswick.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*hey there*

hey whats the going price for rock salt over there a ton??


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm from the Avalon. No snow here yet and I'm getting the itch. How is the weather on the west coast?


----------



## Brando55 (Jan 6, 2008)

im from the avalon also. rock salt here is around $84 a ton


----------



## fordzilla (Sep 1, 2010)

im from central. out in lewisporte, good to see im not alone lol


----------



## GTCPW (Feb 19, 2011)

i'm in Central, Glovertown


----------



## Snow Bandit (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm out on the Avalon!


----------



## great white (Dec 24, 2009)

Central, Gander.

But I just plow my own properties.....


----------

